# September Contest Entry Comments



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's where you can comment on the entries in the September contest. :gsdbeggin:


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Vat's puppy looks like he's saying, "I'm chewing my leg off I want a treat so badly. You're making me do this!"


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

ilivenanigloo said:


> Vat's puppy looks like he's saying, "I'm chewing my leg off I want a treat so badly. You're making me do this!"


:rofl:


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

KZoppa: The picture of your pup is just too precious! :wub:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

KZoppa, that is the most pitiful look of pleazzzzz can I have a cookie. Give that dog a bone for goodness sakes, lol!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

CHawkins, I loooove your puppy. What a fantastic shot.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Kamahi, Oh your pic so gets my vote!!!!!! love the treats all up BOTH arms!!!!!!


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

bianca said:


> Kamahi, Oh your pic so gets my vote!!!!!! love the treats all up BOTH arms!!!!!!


LMAO i cant get over the face... its like "really? your really making me do this?" LOL tooo cute!

Also vinnyb, omg LOL! When i first saw the pic with the little hat i almost spilt my coffee all over myself laughing. too adorable in the little hat LOL.


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

bianca said:


> Kamahi, Oh your pic so gets my vote!!!!!! love the treats all up BOTH arms!!!!!!


ditto.


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

Kamahi, this is some straight up dog cruelty!!!! lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I HAVE to know the story behind zzmac's picture! 

And what's the big fuzzy thing in the background?


----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)

That fuzzy thing in the background is just a furry blanket covering a sofa bed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Vats picture... poor little puppy is willing to eat himself for a treat!!! I also like LeftyGinger's picture. He looks like if he isn't going to get a treat he may very well eat you! lol... its so hard to choose because i like so many of them!!!! Course i'm partial to me sad little please gimme a treat puppy!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

zzmac said:


> That fuzzy thing in the background is just a furry blanket covering a sofa bed.


Oh, whew! Thought maybe you had successfully cloned a woolly mammoth! JK


----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)

lol!


----------

